# Where will college coaches be recruiting in June...



## G03_SD (May 15, 2018)

6/18-6/24 - Far West - Honolulu 
6/18-6/30 - DA GDA Playoffs - San Diego
6/21 - 6/26 - ECNL Playoffs - Seattle

Hawaii seems like a stretch?


----------



## espola (May 15, 2018)

G03_SD said:


> 6/18-6/24 - Far West - Honolulu
> 6/18-6/30 - DA GDA Playoffs - San Diego
> 6/21 - 6/26 - ECNL Playoffs - Seattle
> 
> Hawaii seems like a stretch?


The Hawaiian coaches will be there.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (May 15, 2018)

G03_SD said:


> 6/18-6/24 - Far West - Honolulu
> 6/18-6/30 - DA GDA Playoffs - San Diego
> 6/21 - 6/26 - ECNL Playoffs - Seattle
> 
> Hawaii seems like a stretch?


Is there any better excuse for a coach to get a free trip to Hawaii?


----------



## Trump4Pres (May 15, 2018)

G03_SD said:


> 6/18-6/24 - Far West - Honolulu
> 6/18-6/30 - DA GDA Playoffs - San Diego
> 6/21 - 6/26 - ECNL Playoffs - Seattle
> 
> Hawaii seems like a stretch?


Most D1 colleges will send staff to all of them. But if you are asking for a list it will be DA > ECNL > Far West


----------



## Fact (May 15, 2018)

Trump4Pres said:


> Most D1 colleges will send staff to all of them. But if you are asking for a list it will be DA > ECNL > Far West


Hi Joe can you point me a rule that states it will be this way?


----------



## Surfref (May 15, 2018)

G03_SD said:


> 6/18-6/24 - Far West - Honolulu
> 6/18-6/30 - DA GDA Playoffs - San Diego
> 6/21 - 6/26 - ECNL Playoffs - Seattle
> 
> Hawaii seems like a stretch?



FWR or National Championships (cannot remember which one) were held in Hawaii a few years ago and there was not many college coaches in attendance.  It was extremely hot and humid ands the players from the mainland had a tough time maintaining hydration. With the GDA playoff being held over a 13 day period, my guess and this is only a guess, would be that the majority of head coaches head to San Diego for some portion of those 13 days.  I am sure there will be a good number of assistant coaches going to Seattle along with a some head coaches that head up there as a side trip from San Diego.  There will probably be about the same number of college coaches and assistant coaches at both the GDA and ECNL venues. 

These coaches know how to recruit and spread out their resources to cover multiple venues.  A couple years ago I did some scouting (got paid) for a group of six smaller (women's programs) colleges (D2, D3 and NAIA) from the southeast that did not have the budgets to attend all of the major west coast showcase/events.  I would do the scouting for them and send a report back to the colleges and also talk with club coaches, players and parents and provide them with the college coaches contact information to send emails and video links.  All six coaches would always come out for Surf Cup and several of them would come out for Blues Cup and Vegas Cup.  They also had two other people doing scouting in Texas and the northwest.  I would usually referee at a venue in the afternoon and scout in the morning or vice versa.  I would never scout while wearing clothes that could identify me as a referee.  When my wife got sick I had to stop since I needed the time to help her.  They do have another person doing the scouting for them who is a SoCal JC coach.  So, if a JC coach ever approaches you or is watching one of your kids games it might be for a 4-year college.


----------



## Tallpines (May 15, 2018)

I posted this on the ECNL thread but here is the last 2 years for our team.

Last year in the North American Cup we had the following coaches for U16; Day 1 - 33, Day 2 - 22, Day 3 - 16, and Day 4 Final - 11 
Prior year in the Champions league we had the following coaches for U15: Day 1 - 73, Day 2 - 88, Day 3 - 33

Should be interesting


----------



## Sheriff Joe (May 15, 2018)

Fact said:


> Hi Joe can you point me a rule that states it will be this way?


Eastern head coaches to San Diego, Western head coaches to Hawaii and the assistants everywhere would be my guess.


----------



## mirage (May 15, 2018)

Fact said:


> Hi Joe can you point me a rule that states it will be this way?


If you have to question this, its either one of two things.

1 - Your kid is too young and simply have not experienced and witnessed where they will be, or
2 - your kid didn't play DA/ECNL (nothing wrong with that - many kids do not and still get recruited)

In either case, its really not up for debate.  It just is.

June~July are the two months where the full time coaching staff is spending almost all their time at either ID camps or at DA/ECNL/FWR+NCFinals.  Its also the time for the coaches to go see their players of interest play in any given tournament games as a part of the decision making.

By the time August comes around, they are fully focused (with exception of assistant HC, who usually leads the scouting for the university) on the upcoming season.  Preseason games starts in early to mid August and the regular season by the end of August.


----------



## Fact (May 15, 2018)

mirage said:


> If you have to question this, its either one of two things.
> 
> 1 - Your kid is too young and simply have not experienced and witnessed where they will be, or
> 2 - your kid didn't play DA/ECNL (nothing wrong with that - many kids do not and still get recruited)
> ...


You forgot an option:
3.  I am making fun of JoeBieber/Trump for always questioning everyone’s opinion by asking for legal proof.


----------



## mirage (May 15, 2018)

Fact said:


> You forgot an option:
> 3.  I am making fun of JoeBieber always questioning everyone’s opinion by asking for legal proof.


Right, persoanl banter between you guys....


----------



## Simisoccerfan (May 15, 2018)

Last year there was two competing events.  ECNL in Chicago and FWR in Seattle.  This year there are three competing events for girls.  FWR in Hawaii June 19-25.  ECNL in Seattle June 21-26.  DA in Oceanside June 23-30.  My guess is that most coaches will skip Hawaii.  Too many events going on and that's a tough trip to sell to anyone's boss.  The majority of the coaches that have the budget will spend the first few days in Seattle and then head to Oceanside.  Other programs will divide coaches between both events. I would also venture a guess that the majority of the Southwest colleges will attend the DA event.


----------



## timbuck (May 15, 2018)

How much does a college spend for soccer coaches to go on recruiting trips?
In all seriousness- women’s (and men’s)  soccer isn’t a revenue generating sport for most colleges.  
Why spend any money at all?  Watch some videos. Hold a camp. Talk to coaches. Visit a game that is local to you.   Make some offers. 

Wouldn’t that throw the “elite” leagues into a tizzy?


----------



## mirage (May 16, 2018)

timbuck said:


> How much does a college spend for soccer coaches to go on recruiting trips?
> In all seriousness- women’s (and men’s)  soccer isn’t a revenue generating sport for most colleges.
> Why spend any money at all?  Watch some videos. Hold a camp. Talk to coaches. Visit a game that is local to you.   Make some offers.
> 
> Wouldn’t that throw the “elite” leagues into a tizzy?


Spot on.  They have very limited travel budget.

The reason why DA/ECNL showcases/playoffs are so important to them is because their travel budget bang for a buck is so much higher at these events than just going to any one given tournament across the country.  Often, makes me believe that based on comments I read, parents forget to look at the whole recruiting thing from coaches perspective and their constraints.  Gotta make it easy for the coaches to find the player....


----------



## Surfref (May 16, 2018)

timbuck said:


> How much does a college spend for soccer coaches to go on recruiting trips?
> In all seriousness- women’s (and men’s)  soccer isn’t a revenue generating sport for most colleges.
> Why spend any money at all?  Watch some videos. Hold a camp. Talk to coaches. Visit a game that is local to you.   Make some offers.
> 
> Wouldn’t that throw the “elite” leagues into a tizzy?


Maybe the US should adopt the model used in Europe where sports are not a major part of the colleges and they do not give out sports scholarships. That would really change the sports culture in the US.  The only real revenue generating sports in college are football and basketball and at a lot of colleges those sports lose money.  As for soccer, the US gives out millions of dollars in college soccer scholarships and Europe give out almost nothing.  Seems to be working fine in Europe since most European nations are in the World Cup this year and the US team will be sitting at home watching.


----------



## timbuck (May 16, 2018)

Wouldn’t that be interesting?
You can play college sports. But you gotta be in the school first.  And then you tryout for the team and get to play.


----------



## Dubs (May 16, 2018)

mirage said:


> If you have to question this, its either one of two things.
> 
> 1 - Your kid is too young and simply have not experienced and witnessed where they will be, or
> 2 - your kid didn't play DA/ECNL (nothing wrong with that - many kids do not and still get recruited)
> ...


If this is the case, I would presume that after their evaluations at these events, offers come shortly thereafter for those they are looking at recruiting?  Is that a fair assumption?


----------



## mirage (May 16, 2018)

Dubs said:


> If this is the case, I would presume that after their evaluations at these events, offers come shortly thereafter for those they are looking at recruiting?  Is that a fair assumption?


No.  Recruiting is like dating that ultimately end in marriage.  It can take a long time (~18 months) in some cases. 

It depends on at what process point does the coach see the player at the event.  If this is the first exposure to the player, definitely no.  If its a confirmation of their decision to recruit after their due diligence, then probably yes.


----------



## beachbum (May 16, 2018)

In all seriousness- women’s (and men’s)  soccer isn’t a revenue generating sport for most colleges. 
Why spend any money at all?  Watch some videos. Hold a camp. Talk to coaches. Visit a game that is local to you.   Make some offers.

It is always about the $'s, they want to keep their jobs. So they take what ever money they have for travel and go to where they think they will find the best players. Also for woman there is Title IX



Surfref said:


> Maybe the US should adopt the model used in Europe where sports are not a major part of the colleges and they do not give out sports scholarships. That would really change the sports culture in the US.  The only real revenue generating sports in college are football and basketball and at a lot of colleges those sports lose money.  As for soccer, the US gives out millions of dollars in college soccer scholarships and Europe give out almost nothing.  Seems to be working fine in Europe since most European nations are in the World Cup this year and the US team will be sitting at home watching.
> 
> We have title IX and in woman's soccer where there are almost twice as many scholarships over men's soccer we are #1 in the world.  The comparisons are not apples to apples.


----------



## coachsamy (May 16, 2018)

Simisoccerfan said:


> Last year there was two competing events.  ECNL in Chicago and FWR in Seattle.  This year there are three competing events for girls.  FWR in Hawaii June 19-25.  ECNL in Seattle June 21-26.  DA in Oceanside June 23-30.  My guess is that most coaches will skip Hawaii.  Too many events going on and that's a tough trip to sell to anyone's boss.  The majority of the coaches that have the budget will spend the first few days in Seattle and then head to Oceanside.  Other programs will divide coaches between both events. I would also venture a guess that the majority of the Southwest colleges will attend the DA event.


Smart money goes to Hawaii. Yes let the UCLA and Stanfords of the world fight off a few "elite" players. And here is a free bonus advice for college coaches, the scorching heat in Hawaii is no joke and there is quite some talent available there, so if players can perform in that climate, they would be a steal. Not to mention a week work/vacation in Hawaii, can't beat that.


----------



## coachsamy (May 16, 2018)

timbuck said:


> Why spend any money at all?  Watch some videos. Hold a camp. Talk to coaches. Visit a game that is local to you.   Make some offers.
> 
> Wouldn’t that throw the “elite” leagues into a tizzy?


Then the "elite" leagues and the ones sipping the kool aid would the one doing ...


timbuck said:


> I can just see these kids sitting around their dorm room next year.  Probably passing a bong while procrastinating about studying.
> "Man, I can't believe we didn't win National Cup last Spring.  My life is gonna suck now.  I should probably quit college and flip burgers.  If only my dad could have made a difference by calling Cal-South and having our schedule changed.  And remember that one ref when we were 11 years old?  He gave that PK to that cheating slammersurfpateadorsgalaxy team and they beat us in the Whogivesacrap Cup semi-finals?  I'm still so depressed from that.  Got any more weed?"


----------

